# is that a bad idea to apply for a 180 days general visitor visa ?



## ukukuk1234 (Jun 3, 2014)

I am Chinese citizen and my boyfriend is Norwegian. He just get a new job at UK . We want to spend more time together . So he want me to apply for a general visitor visa to stay 180 days with him . I have job , house and saving and my boyfriend is going to let me live at his place and will pay for my expense . And I have been to Europe 7 times for travel in the past decade . I wonder if that will be good enough to get a 180 days general visitor visa . This sounds crazy. I bet no one will write down on their application form say they want to spend as much time as they can have for a first time visit with general visitor visa . I have never been reject at my visa apply / passport history . I am worried this will be my first record of reject .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Does your employer allow you to be away for 6 months? If so, get it in writing (in English) and attach to your application, as it will be a strong evidence of ties to your home country. Still doesn't guarantee a 6-month stay, but it's worth a try. You need a letter from your boyfriend about providing accommodation and board, with evidence of income (bank statement, pay slips) and housing (mortgage statement, rental agreement etc). Wanting to stay with a boyfriend will be regarded as a potential overstay and illegal work, so make it clear in your covering letter exactly what your plans are.


----------



## ukukuk1234 (Jun 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Does your employer allow you to be away for 6 months? If so, get it in writing (in English) and attach to your application, as it will be a strong evidence of ties to your home country. Still doesn't guarantee a 6-month stay, but it's worth a try. You need a letter from your boyfriend about providing accommodation and board, with evidence of income (bank statement, pay slips) and housing (mortgage statement, rental agreement etc). Wanting to stay with a boyfriend will be regarded as a potential overstay and illegal work, so make it clear in your covering letter exactly what your plans are.


yes, my employer will let me have a 6 month no-pay leave and reserve my job. but I don't know if anything can convince them I will go back. I tried to write an explanation. 

The reason I want to apply for a 180-days visitor visa:

Even though my boyfriend and I really love each other, it is difficult to be in a long distance relationship. We both have jobs now, and it is difficult for us to take days off to visit each other all the time. However, it is also difficult to stop being in a long distance relationship, because :
We don’t want to break up, we love each other
We can’t live together yet 1) based on my understanding of the UK law and our situation/nationality we need to get married before we can live together. It is still a tough decision for us get married or not. We need to spend more time together to make this decision 2) I still have mortgage to pay and I don’t want to quit my job before we can figure out where our relationship will go. 3) my boyfriend just got a new job, and he doesn’t want to quit that job and move to me. 
SO, due to our problems that I listed above, WE HAVE A PLAN: 
I apply for a general visitor visa to live together with my boyfriend for a longer period to learn better about each other and try to fit in with each other’s life habits. If this goes well, we will apply for me to get UK marriage visitor visa at Guangzhou after I return to China. If I can’t get the marriage visitor visa, we will get marry at somewhere else. Then I will return to stay at China to say goodbye to friends and family and I will also finish my mortgage at that time. Then I will apply for the UK EEA family permit visa to go live with my boyfriend, and apply for a residence card and try to find a job. 

If we decide not to marry yet after my visit to him, I will stay focus of my life at China. I understand the restrictions of the UK general visitor visa. I will definitely leave UK before the VISA expire. During my visit with the general visit visa, my boyfriend and I have no intent to get married or get notice of marriage, and I will not get a job or apply to go to school.

Do you think if I need fix/change anything on this explanation ? should I give it a title? or anything else can help to prove I will come back? 

besides, is my boyfriend's rental agreement is necessary? his company give him a temporary place to live for 3 months then he need to rent a place at somewhere else. should I go to visit him after he had rent the place or it will be ok to not show the rental agreement but just said I can live with him at his current home on invitation letter?


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Ukuk, all of the above makes practical sense. Though I'm not an expert here, if I were an entry clearance officer I would be wondering how you will fund your time in the UK. Maybe describe that in your letter as well as provide proof: bank statements, your mortgage info, his bank statements, etc. Any sort of tangible evidence that you can support yourself whilst in the UK and that you will leave once your visa is finished. Good luck!


----------

